# Looking for a reputable breeder near Houston, Texas.



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

Good afternoon everyone! 
I am looking for a reputable breeder of GSD's in the Houston area. I am looking for a dog to be a new family member and join myself, my son, and our Lab mix Star. I do not plan on competing in anything at this time, although I am interested in rally obedience, agility and tracking. We are an active family, we love hiking, camping, and being outside and so we want a dog that can keep up =). 
Also, and this may not be the place for this, but, I am really confused about all the differences, American showline, German showlines, German working lines. One website I went to had a lengthy article about East German, West German, American lines, and all it has done is confuse me further, so any help in decoding these mysteries would be great.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had two dogs from Rin Tin Tin in Crockett (I "believe" it's NE of Houston). They've both been awesome dogs, extremely intelligent. IMHO their drawbacks are that many have high prey drives (though many live successfully with cats) and some experience separation anxiety. A lot have been used as service dogs for autistic children.
RIN TIN TIN ~ World's Most Famous German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

There is a breeder in that area you need to stay far, far away from. I'll pm you with more info.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Gayle, could you elaborate a bit more. What I heard was actually the opposite but it was from someone that had never had one of the dogs or even seen one in the fur...I've always suspected it was that schtick of _someone who knows someone heard from a neighbor's wife's twice removed 2nd cousin's best friend that those Rin Tin Tin dogs are blah blah blah._ I didn't put any stock in it, but it piqued my curiosity, yet I've never known anyone that had actually seen/interacted with the dogs.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

arycrest said:


> I've had two dogs from Rin Tin Tin in Crockett (I "believe" it's NE of Houston). They've both been awesome dogs, extremely intelligent. IMHO their drawbacks are that many have high prey drives (though many live successfully with cats) and some experience separation anxiety. A lot have been used as service dogs for autistic children.
> RIN TIN TIN ~ World's Most Famous German Shepherd Dog





RubyTuesday said:


> Gayle, could you elaborate a bit more. What I heard was actually the opposite but it was from someone that had never had one of the dogs or even seen one in the fur...I've always suspected it was that schtick of _someone who knows someone heard from a neighbor's wife's twice removed 2nd cousin's best friend that those Rin Tin Tin dogs are blah blah blah._ I didn't put any stock in it, but it piqued my curiosity, yet I've never known anyone that had actually seen/interacted with the dogs.


WOW - it's hard to explain. 

I've been friends with several people who have had RTT dogs including Daphne who is their breeder. I'll only refer to the two I've had, however, everyone I know who has had them seem to have about the same opinion of the RTT line that I have.

Daphne breeds the RTT line to look like GSDs that were being bred in the 50's when the RTT TV show was popular. She breeds to have them have a certain "RTT look". 

They're extremely bright and learn fast, sometimes too fast. 

I'm going to use the term "reason" for lack of a better term. In general my two seem to be able to "reason" things out faster than the other Hooligans. 

For example, I have a rule that Slider and Mac are never allowed to play with toys in the house. After a few months, Mac "reasoned" that when Slider wasn't in the house, or was locked in the dog room, he could play with the toys ... he's never played with them, or even picked one up, when Sider is around, yet he started to play on his own during Slider's absences (outside they can pay with toys). 

When I'm not home, Mac has opened my pantry door, picked thru items, and opened and eaten foods he likes even when they're still factory sealed and should not emit an odor. After a $100plus trip to the ER after he ate a large box of Raisin Bran I now keep that stuff on the top shelf that so far he's been unable to reach (it's above my head). If it happens again, I'll just put a lock on the door.

Maybe it doesn't sound like a lot, but IMHO it shows some type of reasoning - maybe I'm wrong??? There are other examples, but I don't want to write the Great American Novel, these just come to mind.

Now when I speak of prey drive, I mean real prey drive - not playing ball. I don't have cats, but know they can live with them. HOWEVER, my neighbor allows his chickens to trespass in my yard and between Niki and Mac they've killed about 250 to 300 chickens in the past 14 or 15 years - they also have killed wandering rabbits and other furry things, etc. All the other Hooligans put together have not done this though they might have killed a few all total.

Ball "prey drive" is intense with both, more so with Niki. He could play ball 24/7 while Mac is happier just trotting around the yard with his ball (he used to love to play catch too until he had a terrible bone infection in his ankle and I suspect that's why he only trots now). 

When Niki had his front leg amputated, less than 48 hours after the surgery we were out so he could go potty, I accidentally dropped his sling, he hopped out, found his ball and was ready to play! It was all I could do to control him, keep him quiet, until he had his stitches out - even with 3 legs he still wanted to play 24/7. One of his favorite games he played by himself, even as a tripod, was to put his ball down, take his front paw and swipe it between his back legs, then turn around and chase it (almost like a center in football hikes a ball to the quarterback).

The biggest negative problem with both Niki and Mac is separation anxiety. Niki could peel the bars back from a crate like they were melted butter. The worst problem was that Niki would unlock a window, open it (you have to pull tabs in toward the center and at the same time lift to open them - no one could ever figure out how he did it), push out the screen, jump out of the house, and wait for me by the gate. When I got a Varikennel 700 crate, he was happy with it and never escaped again. Now Mac can't be kept in any type of normal crate but is good with freedom of the house. I bought him a jail that was handmade in Canada, but gave it to my friend in VA who also had a RTT escape artist.

A lot of the RTT dogs have been used by autistic children as service dogs. I recall Daphne telling me about one 8 week old puppy. The parents and child (who also had numerous seizures) had driven to Texas to pick up the puppy - they were supposed to get a different pup, but this one pup and child "bonded" instantly so they took that one. On the way home to Florida, the puppy started acting weird with the child, jumping and barking, then the child had a seizure. This happened about three times when the parents finally put two and two together that the pup was alerting to the seizures (of course, started praising the puppy when it alerted). 

All the Hooligans are wonderful, I love, appreciate and enjoy each and every one, but if I could only have one GSD, I think I'd want it to be a RTT even if they can be a pain in the butt.

I hope this explains what I'm try to say.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

That explains it beautifully. I found myself smiling throughout. Doncha just love a smart dog??? And I firmly believe that dogs do reason. The especially quick ones reason with real depth. 

Question...Is Andaka the RTT breeder or does she simply have RTT breeding stock? Which brings me to another question...IF Andaka isn't &*the* RTT kennel, how did she acquire breeding stock? I thought they were determined that none of their dogs would ever be placed as breeders. Am I mistaken or did Daphne simply impress them to the point they made an exception for her? (Again, I'm assuming she's not *the* RTT kennel)

Thanks again. I loved the info & your insights. Final question...How serious/manageable is the SA?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

arycrest said:


> I've had two dogs from Rin Tin Tin in Crockett (I "believe" it's NE of Houston). They've both been awesome dogs, extremely intelligent. IMHO their drawbacks are that many have high prey drives (though many live successfully with cats) and some experience separation anxiety. A lot have been used as service dogs for autistic children.
> RIN TIN TIN ~ World's Most Famous German Shepherd Dog



Wait those are dogs are actually related to Rin Tin Tin!?!OMG why didnt anyone tell me!I posted thread about Good reptuable breeders that I can have in mind for the future!I have always dreamed of having a dog related to Rin Tin Tin!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> ...
> Question...Is Andaka the RTT breeder or does she simply have RTT breeding stock? Which brings me to another question...IF Andaka isn't &*the* RTT kennel, how did she acquire breeding stock? I thought they were determined that none of their dogs would ever be placed as breeders. Am I mistaken or did Daphne simply impress them to the point they made an exception for her? (Again, I'm assuming she's not *the* RTT kennel)
> 
> Thanks again. I loved the info & your insights. Final question...How serious/manageable is the SA?


OOPS - SORRY - it's a different Daphne. The RTT breeder, with real RTT stock, is Daphne Hereford - no relation to Andaka's Daphne. Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't "think" Andaka's Daphne has any RTT in her breeding line???


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

arycrest said:


> OOPS - SORRY - it's a different Daphne. The RTT breeder, with real RTT stock, is Daphne Hereford - no relation to Andaka's Daphne. Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't "think" Andaka's Daphne has any RTT in her breeding line???


Nope, I don't.


----------

